# Cut down Cleveland driver



## Klimski (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi all, just wanted to share my experience with tinkering with an old driver. So, just to set the scene: I'm a recreational golfer, aiming to move back from 22 hcp towards my one time high point of 12 (goal: 18 for 2022). One club I have always struggled with is driver. Way back when, I used a persimmon driver to good effect, but I was younger then... So since returning to golf, I ran through a series of titanium drivers (MacGregor Vfoil, Srixon Z-355 and some others). Never really got any single one dialled in. Then I got a bargain bin Cleveland OS Sport 3 wood (quite pronounced offset). Really liked it. So I picked up a OS Sport 410 driver from ebay. (I'm not a big spender) But whilst I would hit it okay, I still had big looping slices every so often - so I never took it on the course. Finally as the rain was beating down, I decided to cut it down! Perhaps that would work... I was only into this driver for about 60 bucks, so what the hell? Cut it down, but got lost in measurements, so now I have a 42,75 inch driver. Bit shorter than I wanted really, it's 0.25 inch shorter than the 3 wood in fact. And, you may ask, did it work? - YES. First trip to the range: really nice dispersion, no slices at all. Every ball I hit would have been in or just edge of the fairway. Can't wait till spring arrives and I get to test it in earnest (distance being hard to gage on the range). But: if you have an old driver laying round, give it a try. Final note: I trimmed the tip, making the rather floppy OEM R shaft a bit stiffer I think.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 20, 2021)

Must swing very light 🤯


----------



## Klimski (Dec 20, 2021)

It's not too bad actually. I can feel where the club is all throughout my swing. I have the feeling that this is a pretty heavy (in relative terms) head and shaft. Also, as I cut the shaft from the tip - which I believe causes less weight to be lost (not sure) I will probably add some lead tape at some point. Just a strip low on the back of the head. Just don't have any at present...that will make it even more of a frankentstein club haha


----------



## 4LEX (Dec 22, 2021)

If you tipped it you must know the score though, to mekt the old ferrel, heat the tip, pull it, save the shaft, then tip trim and put it back on. Wouldn't advise doing that to a ready made club, best to butt trim and put lead into the shaft and plug it.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 22, 2021)

How much did you trim to make it 42.75. Tip trimming certainly makes it stiffer, which would help with dispersion as would the overall reduction in length. But, if too much, it could turn your 'R' into an 'X', with consequent loss of distance. Saves buying a new grip though! 
And enjoy the experiment!


----------



## Klimski (Dec 22, 2021)

I cut it down 2.3 inches. I was actually aiming for a bit less (wanted a 43 inch result) but the tip was bit damaged from removal so I thought I'd take more off. The weight isn't too bad - looking to add some lead tape at some point. But, I can still feel the club through the swing and get a good strike. As for distance lost, I've yet to hit it in anger on the fairway with non-range balls. The range I use has distance limitations so they use balls that don't really fly that far. I'm guessing I can get it past 200 yards, which would be a bit shorter than my best drives with a 'normal' driver. But being in or around the middle of the fairway should make up for that.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 22, 2021)

Klimski said:



			I cut it down 2.3 inches. I was actually aiming for a bit less (wanted a 43 inch result) *but the tip was bit damaged from removal* so I thought I'd take more off. The weight isn't too bad - looking to add some lead tape at some point. But, I can still feel the club through the swing and get a good strike. As for distance lost, I've yet to hit it in anger on the fairway with non-range balls. The range I use has distance limitations so they use balls that don't really fly that far. I'm guessing I can get it past 200 yards, which would be a bit shorter than my best drives with a 'normal' driver. But being in or around the middle of the fairway should make up for that.
		
Click to expand...

You shorten shafts at the butt end of the club if they have already been tip trimmed to the club they are meant for not the tip end.

By shortening that much at the tip end you have removed the strengthened part of the tip and it may well now break.

You will have also stiffened the shaft quite considerably.


----------



## Klimski (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks Jim. I think the shaft will last for a while yet. For what it's worth, the walls of the shaft were just as thick as where it ended before, so I'm not sure about that strenghtening. Anyway, it's an experiment and the shaft was a quite floppy 'regular' before I cut it down, so a bit/lot stiffer is fine by me. If it continues to perform, I may just stick in a new, pre shortened shaft. But for now, I'm happy with a 16 year old, cheap driver.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 22, 2021)

Certainly seems a reasonable experiment, even if lifespan is short. The advantage of being able to DIY it cf paying to have it done - if a pro fitter would actually risk doing it.


----------



## Klimski (Dec 23, 2021)

Well, when I travel to Scotland in spring, I'll bring my trusty 3 wood as back up haha


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 8, 2022)

Brilliant result!!

if you’re hitting the fairway don’t mess with the weight - it works.


----------



## Klimski (Jan 9, 2022)

First report from the course: used driver 6 times in 9 holes. Apart from a shank, 5 fairways hit. Not very long though...maxed out at 200 yards, but it was very cold and muddy so 0 yds roll. Happy so far!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 11, 2022)

How do you shank a driver?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 11, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			How do you shank a driver?
		
Click to expand...

It's more likely right off the very end of the toe...Fragger is a master at it....


----------



## Klimski (Jan 11, 2022)

I can shank any club, putter included. I hit it on the very end of the heel - no idea how (not even sure if that qualifies as a shank but it was horrible anyway) But, that's better than years ago when I was standing about 8 yards behind a guy teeing off in a tournament. He hit under the ball, causing it to fly straight back, just past my ear and into the car park. This was on a raised tee in full sight of the club house and full terrace. Great stuff


----------



## Klimski (Nov 4, 2022)

Time for a 'year later' update: first things first: I did indeed cut it down too short. Length was very much the same as my 3 wood. Then, the shaft broke - seems I did overheat it when removing it. The story doesn't end there though, as I literally just reshafted it with a steel shaft (!!). Yes, an Apollo stepless. Should come out to 44 inch total length. By next week I'll know whether it's hittable at all. It's still a fun experiment.


----------



## Klimski (Nov 29, 2022)

Another update: okay I have finally thrown in the towel. Time to invest in a proper, recent driver. The steel shafted Cleveland 410 OS is alright but no more than that. Certainly no prize winner for distance... I think I missed a beat trimming the steel shaft as I have to swing it really slow and steady to get a straight drive. Stepping on it produces a piercing draw/hook. Bit too floppy shaft now?!


----------

